

Ask HN: Choosing between Web development vs OpenStack development - haidrali

I am a web developer working with cutting edge technologies like Rails, Angular, Redis etc. Few days back i attended a OpenStack developers meet up ( conference ) and it excites me.   
What do you recommend me to choose between a Web Developer and OpenStack developer. I have been working in web for more then 2 years and have good grasp over it.<p>Thanks
======
gio888
I don't think it's a mutually exclusive decision. You can be both. But 2
completely different practices. OpenStack development is largely devops, eg
developing auto healing or resilient apps that would for example spin up VMs
when a VM hangs.

